# Angeln am Balaton (Plattensee)



## DamJam (1. Juli 2007)

In 3 Wochen ghets nach Ungarn an den Plattensee. Wo kann man besten schöne Fische aus dem Wasser holen. Also, welcher Ort ist am besten. 

Fische, die ich beangeln will, sind hauptsächlich Karpfen, weil die sich am leichtesten fangen lassen. Unteranderem wären auch Zander, Aale, Hechte oder vllt sogar ein schöner Wels nicht schlecht. :q

Wer kann mir vllt helfen?


----------



## antonio (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton (Plattensee)*

da steht schon was unter "fragen zum angeln in ungarn"

gruß antonio


----------



## DamJam (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton (Plattensee)*

Ja nicht ganz... ;-) da geht es eher um Preise un so ein Zeug.... hier geht es mir persönlich eher um den besten Angelort... und da ist das Theam auch etwas falsch beschrieben. Bei mir ist das schon richtiger, weil ich mich nur über den Balton und vor allem um die Angelorte informieren möchte. =)

Gruß DamJam


----------



## antonio (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton (Plattensee)*

dann nimm tihany gute ecke grad für zander und dann gibts da noch nen prima karpfensee.für den see brauchst du aber nen extra erlaubnisschein.

gruß antonio


----------



## DamJam (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton (Plattensee)*



antonio schrieb:


> dann nimm tihany gute ecke grad für zander und dann gibts da noch nen prima karpfensee.für den see brauchst du aber nen extra erlaubnisschein.
> 
> gruß antonio


 

Da war ich schon mal... ich möchte da nicht noch mal hin.... da sind zu viel Angler... ist voll schwer einen guten bzw. überhaupt einen Angelplatz zu finden. 

Hast du nicht vllt einen anderen guten Tipp? :vik:


----------



## antonio (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton (Plattensee)*



DamJam schrieb:


> Da war ich schon mal... ich möchte da nicht noch mal hin.... da sind zu viel Angler... ist voll schwer einen guten bzw. überhaupt einen Angelplatz zu finden.
> 
> Hast du nicht vllt einen anderen guten Tipp? :vik:



im sommer siehts da überall nicht anders aus is nun mal so gute stellen viele angler.

gruß antonio


----------



## DamJam (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton (Plattensee)*

Ja da hast du recht.... aber Tihany mag ich nicht so.... und außerdem war ich da ja schon mal... ich glaub Balatonlelle ist auch gut.... da gibt es einen Hafen, wo man sicherlich gute Zander und vllt auch Aale fangen kann und Molen gibt es dort auch. Da war ich schon 2 mal. Ist aber schon lange her.... da hab ich zum ersten Mal meine Liebe zum Angeln entdeckt... einen Karpfen müsste man da ohne Probleme fangen könnnen.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton (Plattensee)*

Am besten fängst du Karpfen mitten im Schilfgürtel am Nordufer.
Dafür brauchst du aber ein Boot und verdammt starkes Gerät.
Du darfst nicht einen cm. Schnur geben.


----------



## Barosz (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton (Plattensee)*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Am besten fängst du Karpfen mitten im Schilfgürtel am Nordufer.
> Dafür brauchst du aber ein Boot und verdammt starkes Gerät.
> Du darfst nicht einen cm. Schnur geben.


 
Also am Nordufer sagst du. Aber wo genau? Der See ist ja nicht gerade klein#hWas sagst du denn zum Südufer von der Mole? Da braucht man kein Boot.
Wo warst du denn am Nordufer angeln, wenn ich fragen darf?
Ich war mal vor Jahren in Balatonlelle (Südufer) und da haben sie  schön dicke Karpfen rausgeholt. Aber wie gesagt, es ist schon einige Jahre her.

Petri Heil^^


----------



## Zanpfen (12. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton (Plattensee)*

hay ich war diesn sommer schon am balaton in der nähe von keszteley waren aber hauptsächlich am kleinen balaton !

wir waren eig. auf karpfen,Zander oder ähnliches doch stattdesen hat nur giebel,brassen oder andere weißfisce gebissen!

ich brauche tipps zum angeln also methoden oder wo ich dort angel ?! 
wäre für jeden tipp sehr dankbar nächstes jahr fahren wir wieder doch da angel ich auf Karpfen,Zander und !Wels! qalso neuland !
wäre sehr dankbar!


----------

